# TCR 2 v.s. TCR 3



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

I stopped in at my LBS yesterday with my dad to pick my Cdale r600 up, and to look for a small bike for my brother. While I was waiting I happened to see a Giant TCR 3 on display, and wow, it did look like quite a nice bike, especially for the price. Anyway, it turns out that my dad wants to get a nice bike for himself now and he was considering the TCR 3. My question was whether or not to consider upgrading to a TCR 2 would be worth the extra $550+. The framesets are the same, and the wheels will probably get upgraded to some Ksyriums anyway. The 105 group would get the job done until I can figure out a way to get enough $ for DA. He'd be more likely to go for the TCR 3's price tag at around $1500. Let me know what you guys think, cause even though it will be "his" bike, I'll be the one who gets to ride it most of the time.

Also, I know that there is probably already a thread about this, but what are the comperable sizes s, m, l, xl... to a bike sized with cm? (our family is full of short people with me being about 5'6'' and him being about 5'8'' or so)

Thanks for any and all help.

Jon H.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Giant Compact Frame Sizing*



ECXkid04 said:


> I stopped in at my LBS yesterday with my dad to pick my Cdale r600 up, and to look for a small bike for my brother. While I was waiting I happened to see a Giant TCR 3 on display, and wow, it did look like quite a nice bike, especially for the price. Anyway, it turns out that my dad wants to get a nice bike for himself now and he was considering the TCR 3. My question was whether or not to consider upgrading to a TCR 2 would be worth the extra $550+. The framesets are the same, and the wheels will probably get upgraded to some Ksyriums anyway. The 105 group would get the job done until I can figure out a way to get enough $ for DA. He'd be more likely to go for the TCR 3's price tag at around $1500. Let me know what you guys think, cause even though it will be "his" bike, I'll be the one who gets to ride it most of the time.
> 
> Also, I know that there is probably already a thread about this, but what are the comperable sizes s, m, l, xl... to a bike sized with cm? (our family is full of short people with me being about 5'6'' and him being about 5'8'' or so)
> 
> ...



You can look on giants website and there is a sizing chart. Also the dealer should have a catalog with the chart in it. I rode a 56cm Trek 5200 and now ride a Medium TCR2. I am 5'11" w/ a 32" inseam. I believe in getting the most that you can right away.Especially if you plan to upgrade. Unless you get a great deal then it may be cheaper to get the bike with lesser components and then upgrade as you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

also to note, there is a new frame size "m/l" which is in between medium and large, however if you are 5'8" i would say you should ride a medium


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

get the tcr2 over the 3. u get full ultegra, 10 speeds, wh550 wheels, easton bars/stem (not generica stuff like the tcr3 comes with!), way better tires (mich pro race 2!)... add the cost of all thsoe parts up, and you are well over 1000 on those pieces alone!

it's big value to be had! i'd go for the very best i could afford. in the long run, you save money because you end up upgrading less!


----------

